# Long Reining Clinic with Clay Maier



## Becky Horat (Feb 8, 2012)

We took our 4yr. old gelding to a Clay Maier Long Reining clinic this weekend. It was a lot of fun and learned a lot. We were working on getting more energy and impulssion with him. Clay is really great. I like his easy, quiet way of working with any/all horses. He even took me seriously being the only Mini amongst all those Fresians and drafts...haha. "Sammy" did great and worked really well. We received lots of nice comments from others. It was nice to show them that Minis could do as well as a lot of big horses. He put a piece of plywood down in the arena for him to walk over. Sammy is pretty fearless, and of course we've done a lot of this stuff. So, he trotted right over it with no problems. He then asked me to stop him in middle of it and make him stand. Since Sammy was eager for a rest, he thought this was great. He stood there for several minutes with foot cocked while Clay was talking to audience. Later, when Clay was working him and was "near" the plywood......Sammy veered off, headed for it and slammed on the brakes as if looking for a rest again. Of course everybody thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 8, 2012)

You are holding the reins in one hand. Was that part of the lesson? I'm trying to see where the whip is in the photos.

Isn't it fantastic to have successful lessons!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a feeling I should know who Clay Maier is...but I don't. Does he have a website? Where is he at and what does he teach (obviously driving) - but ...? Dressage? CDE - specifically all events?

I'm going to google him now...


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats on going to one of his clinics! I have his set of dvds and his leather surcingle and long reins...top quality stuff and he seems like a class act.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Becky! Your little guy is adorable and has really striking coloration with those blue eyes. I was also thinking how horse-like he looked (as opposed to yak-like as mine currently are) and it finally hit me- no goat beard! No feathers! No icicles off the belly!




You did a great job skillfully blending that winter clip job which I know is really hard to do.



I don't even try anymore, I just keep their bridlepaths mowed and wait until it's warm enough to do a full trace clip.





Marsha, Clay recommends in his videos having the whip trailing down and back behind you when long-lining so that you can flick it forward towards the horse for impulsion but aren't intimidating them nor getting tangled up in it as the horse is usually too far away to touch with the whip for bending anyway but a driving whip is less cumbersome than a lunge whip to handle. Most of his long-lining is done on big circles rather than being ground-driving right behind the horse. He does use a forward whip for that.

I need to watch his long-lining videos again, there's always something new to gain from them especially when you're starting a new horse you didn't have the last time you watched them.



I've tried what he recommends with having the lines come lightly over the tops of your index fingers and held only with your thumbs as you show in your pictures, something I would never have done while driving in the cart ("Lines coming in the top? *gasp* Never!") and have found it to be really helpful in breaking my habit of holding more tension on one line than the other. It's given me a whole new sensitivity to "playing" with the lines and seeing how soft a cue I can use and still get a bending response and that has been nothing but good for both me and my boys. Love it!







drivin*me*buggy said:


> Congrats on going to one of his clinics! I have his set of dvds and his leather surcingle and long reins...top quality stuff and he seems like a class act.


Ooh, do you have pictures of his mini-sized stuff? I'd love to see the surcingle!

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 9, 2012)

I will take pix tonight


----------



## Becky Horat (Feb 9, 2012)

Marsha - Yes, I'm holding the reins in one hand. That was a big part of what Clay was helping me with. "Sammy" needs LOTS of encouragement to move out and lengthen his stride. He is very lazy. So, learning to hold reins in one hand, frees up my other to use the whip effeciently. Easier said than done. He had me doing serpentine's in the arena one handed. Still working on it. But very helpful for this. Also he wants reins coming over top of index finger and resting lightly....which I was doing pretty well...I'm very light handed. Of course this hold is only for ground driving purposes. Usually the whip is carried behind you, as Leia mentioned and this is effective on most horses....but Sammy. Clay is very easy going, quiet and very clear on what he's teaching. He isn't "flashy" or trying to teach a gimmick. He focusses a lot on relaxing, stretching neck and keeping a balanced frame. He doesn't try to "push" his products or try to change your equipment (unless needed, I'm sure). Anyway, really enjoyed the clinic.....and audited long lining and his driving clinic....learn a lot from doing this!!

Leia - Yes, I did clip him for this clinic. Knowing we were the only Mini, really wanted him to not look like a stubby little thing, which is what he looks like with all his leg, belly hair..haha. I am a dog groomer and use the snap on combs on my clipper blades to help just get the long hairs instead of looking shaved. But, I am usually in a hurry and just hack at their bridle paths, chins/jaws, necks. But, figured I should look a little more professional



. We have several members of our driving club that think Minis are silly and not as elegant or "nice" as their "real" driving horses. So, I have this determination to prove they are very capable. We have several new Mini drivers...so we'll be out numbering them soon...



!! Kidding.

Anyway, the clinic was great and gave me other things to think about & work on.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I found the website and I am now jealous.

Before i got back into driving, I watched a Demo by Clay Maier and also got the chance to speak with him breifly. I really enjoyed watching the Demo but remember that I felt that it was "more" than I was interested in at the time. Recently, I was talking with another pony driver and I was trying to remember whom I'd gone and seen - she didn't know. Why did I want to remember - so that I could go out and find his info...and check out some of his products.

Anyway then, I came back here aznd studied your pics - and read what everyone had to say. Another "epiphany" type learning experience. I really like how he's stretching down while you are diriving him and I have been trying to practice the one handed (while staying relaxed) driving - HA - never an easy exercise.

Glad you had a great time and that your guy did so well. I love it when the "biggie" trainers/clinicians are able to transfer what's done with big horses to our little guys, too, instead of ignoring "us" as some do... I'm at a point where I think I'm ready for his DVDs.


----------



## Becky Horat (Feb 9, 2012)

I admit I hadn't heard of Clay until I rented his DVD's on Giddy-Up Flix. Again, I really like his quiet, clear way of putting things. When I heard he was coming to our little town...couldn't believe it. Feel fortunate to have had the opportunity. They say he may come back this Fall....maybe I'll be ready to have a driving lesson with him.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 10, 2012)

Becky Horat said:


> Leia - Yes, I did clip him for this clinic. Knowing we were the only Mini, really wanted him to not look like a stubby little thing, which is what he looks like with all his leg, belly hair..haha. I am a dog groomer and use the snap on combs on my clipper blades to help just get the long hairs instead of looking shaved.


So THAT'S what those combs are for!!



Holy epiphany, batman.... How exactly do you do it? I'm good with close clipping and pretty darn good at blending winter hair but I do it all freehand and it's aggravating. I'd love to learn to do it properly with the combs.



Becky Horat said:


> We have several members of our driving club that think Minis are silly and not as elegant or "nice" as their "real" driving horses. So, I have this determination to prove they are very capable. We have several new Mini drivers...so we'll be out numbering them soon...
> 
> 
> 
> !! Kidding.


Good for you! And don't be too surprised if your prediction is exactly what happens. It's occurred in many clubs to the annoyance of those drivers who think they are silly.





Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 10, 2012)

Per Leia's request here are pix of the surcingle. I didn't have it buckled up or the crupper in place, just placed it on Buck. It doesn't come with a backstrap and crupper, I added those. The rings stand up, which I love. The leather is awesome quality. It is 'real' tack.



It does come with that thin black pad.
















The girth:


----------

